# Neon discoloration



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Neon tetra disease?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Most probably NTD, which usually starts around the abdomen and spreads outwards. Unfortunately, there is no cure for such a disease.. :icon_frow

Great article: http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/neondisease.htm


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks, I'm going to check around for more info, in the mean time should I be removing this fish, does this spread to other fish.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Yup, it's contagious. A good rule of thumb is to always pull any infected fish (doesn't matter if it's even the smallest malady) out of the tank, isolate them, and then treat them.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Holy crap, I have seen that on one of my neons in my 10 gallon tank a while back. I had no idea it was an infectious disease though. I just thought that one of my neons needed a new paint job! Come to think of it, one of the neons died about the time I noticed that and I am betting it was that one. I had better check to make sure no one else has their paint flecking off. I haven't lost a neon in quite a while though, so I am guessing I got him out soon enough. <crosses fingers>
-Aphyosemion


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks, but I don't think it's going to me much good he's a fast little bugger. I let the long handled net and scraper sit in the tank for a couple hours today, thought he might get used to it and I would be able to guide him in the net with the scraper. No luck, I'm in that tank so often they don't even pay attention to me, once a Dwarf Gourami even took a taste of my hand when I was cleaning, but they know when you want to get them out. Even his tetra brothers are chasing him, they want him out. I guess I'll have to wait until he's really sick and slow.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Take him out as soon as you possibly can... Don't wait around. If he's hard to catch with one net.. buy another one. This disease can be quite deadly to Characins


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

THE TWO NET METHOD WORKS EVERYTIME BABY!!! Just use one big net and one small net. Set the big net on one side of the tank with the edge tight against the glass and use the smaller net to guide the fish into it. As long as you don't move the big net around a lot, they don't see it as a threat. I have used that method to catch a dozen rainbows and those are the fastest fish I have ever seen, with the exception maybe of bala sharks.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh.... I have to use hte two net method to catch my loaches.. THey are even faster then the balas (and considerably smarter too!)


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Animal World said:


> Neon Tetra Disease
> 
> Symptoms: Whitened areas deep into the fishes' flesh. Muscle degeneration leading to abnormal swimming movements.
> 
> ...


There is another disease that is similar to NTD...but I certainly wouldnt like to take any chances...I hear...a diatom filter greatly reduces the risk of getting these diseases...even ICH...


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I wouldn't jump to the NTD conclusion too quickly. Unfortunately, whenever a Characin (particularly a Neon Tetra) comes down with an ailment everyone screams NTD.

The discoloration of the body, near the tail, is not necessarily and indication of NTD. NTD manifests itself along the center of the fish's body typically. The fish is active and eating? The fish still schools? NTD runs its course very rapidly. If the fish has been like that for a few days, I would guess it is not NTD. The article Raul posted a link to is a good one. Read it, and don't jump to conclusions.

All that being said, the sick fish should be isolated in a quarantine tank to prevent the spread of the disease in question and treated while in quarantine.

Mike


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

NTD- caused by an infection with the microsporidian parasite Pleistophora. fish may carry low level infections without showing any ill effects. however heavily infected fish show a sign of loss of coloration(especially the red stripe in tetras) unusual swimming behavior spinal curvature emacipatian and fin rot. parasite pass from fish to fish, and the spores may live away from the host fish for a short time. keeping fish in less than optimum condition seems to trigger this disease. secondary bacterial infections are common. although treatment has been attempted with a variety of chemicals, none are fully effective. It is vital to prevernt cannibalism. since apparently healthy fish can harbour the parasite, even fish treated with the most effective treatment of the anti-coccidian drug toltrazuril could re infect. fish should be isolated immeadiatly and fish not responding to attempted cures should be destroyed painlessly. strip down anytanks that have had a severe outbreak of this disease and thoroughly disinfect and rinse them. refurbish with new decoration and restock with fish from an alternate source. (as taken from the "manual of fish health" by dr chris andrews, adrian exell and dr neville carrington)....also note that "secondary bacterial infections" also referred to as false ntd can be cured usually with Furazolidone. dose rate at 50-75 mg per kg of fish with food each day for 7 to 10 days or 20 mg/litre as continuous bath for up to 5 days, may need repeating.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

maybe your lucky, and its not NTD, but i wouldnt risk it. Isolate the fish to another tank, and see what happens. I recently got 20 neons, and went on vacation for 3-4 days, came back, 6 were left, two had white stripes vertically across their bodies. learn from our mistakes!!! :icon_frow


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> I wouldn't jump to the NTD conclusion too quickly. Unfortunately, whenever a Characin (particularly a Neon Tetra) comes down with an ailment everyone screams NTD.
> Mike


Don't listen to Momotaro, it is Neon Tetra Disease!!! OH GOD THE HUMANITY!!! NOW IS A GOOD TIME FOR EVERYONE TO PANIC!!! AAAAARRRRGGGGG!!!!!! <runs around screaming and flailing>
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Don't listen to Momotaro, it is Neon Tetra Disease!!! OH GOD THE HUMANITY!!! NOW IS A GOOD TIME FOR EVERYONE TO PANIC!!! AAAAARRRRGGGGG!!!!!! <runs around screaming and flailing>


A wise guy!  

Mike


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Momo, this reply is for you. I could never catch the discolored Diamond Neon, I tried, tried, and tried some more. Anyway his discolored white area has grown slightly, still swimming, still eating, the other Tetra's do seem to chase him a bit. The point is he hasn't infected anyone else and I think you deserve to hand out a couple of "told you so(s)", Thanks.


----------



## danmhippo (Feb 3, 2005)

Stop feeding the tank for 4 days, and you will be able to catch him along with a bunch of his tankmates. 

I do that to catch damsels out of my reef tank, it worked, except I have to starve the tank twice as long.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm just going to leave him be, I think if it was NTD it would have affected his tank mates by now it's been almost a month. Thanks for the idea, they would probably jump in the net after 4 days.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think if the fish had NTD, he have been gone a long time ago. NTD kills the fish quickly.

Aside from the discoloration the fish eats well and all the other fish are healthy. Sounds like things are going to be fine more than likely. Leave them be. 

Glad things worked out for you!

Mike


----------

